
Officer's car can barely make 5mpg - anticensor
https://eksisozluk.com/100-kmde-63-litre-motorin-yakan-clio--5833637
======
anticensor
There is one worse: According to government records, another van burns
428l/km. ([https://eksisozluk.com/1-kmde-427-litre-motorin-yakan-
ford-t...](https://eksisozluk.com/1-kmde-427-litre-motorin-yakan-ford-tourneo
--5834065))

